# Direct entry to MP QL3 (BMQ WAIVER)



## Ex_RMP (4 Mar 2010)

Apologies if this has been answered, I have searched and could not find what I was looking for.
I have been enrolled and was granted a waiver excusing me from BMQ.  I am to report to Borden on Mon 8 Mar to await a placement on a MP QL3.

My job offer was PteB, I queried this with my recruiter and was told that I would be promoted Cpl after the QL3.  However, during the MPAC phase I believe we were informed that once recruits leave CFLRS, they are promoted Cpl before / during PAT, and start the course as a Cpl.

If any one could clear this up for me it would be appreciated.

I would like to know for financial reasons and not the kudos of being a Cpl so quick.  Thanks again


----------



## Quiet Riot (4 Mar 2010)

MPs are usually promoted on the grad parade for BMQ/SQ or shortly there after.  You're in a unique situation coming from across the pond (assuming the RMP means that) in that you haven't done BMQ with the reg force or reserve.  On the QL3 that ran after mine there was a Pte on course as he was a reservist gearing up to go overseas, so it's not unheard of.  This is something that you would need to talk with the recruiters about or look at the contract you signed for clarification.


----------

